# wheel bolt retainer rings



## deanhickey (Apr 6, 2015)

After trying to separate hub from drum on my 68, unsuccessfully I might add, I noticed three of the studs had a retainer ring of some type at the base. (see pictures) What is the best way to remove these so I can separate the bolt from the hub?


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

I dont think those come apart ....

do they look like this ? on the back ??


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

They look different then the Drum/Lug retainer I've seen before, 
but they should just pop off when you drive the lug out.


----------



## deanhickey (Apr 6, 2015)

BLK69JUDGE said:


> I dont think those come apart ....
> 
> do they look like this ? on the back ??


They don't look like the ones in your pictures. the hub looks like a normal hub, the face of the drum is different.


----------



## deanhickey (Apr 6, 2015)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> They look different then the Drum/Lug retainer I've seen before,
> but they should just pop off when you drive the lug out.


I have hit them with a chisel and tried to knock the lug out but no luck.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

I dont think your s come apart for servicing ....

mine have a slide on drum like the rear

fairly sure yours are press fit and the whole unit gets replaced,,,

Scott

got a picture of the backside of yours ??


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

deanhickey said:


> I have hit them with a chisel and tried to knock the lug out but no luck.



If nothing else, the lugs should come out as sometimes you have to replace broken studs.

I have found the trick is to make sure the studs have solid support behind them. Just beating on them may not knock them through because the drum has flex and absorbs the impact.

I find a socket or steel tube that will fit around the back of the stud. Then set that on something solid that fits up into the drum - like a brick or two or..... so you have the drum up off the ground firmly supported by your socket/steel tube. Then beat the stud with the BFH to knock it through.

They sell new drums and new hubs. So if me........ that baby is coming off or going in the trash. :yesnod: But I also have torches and my favorite die grinder/cut-off wheels. :thumbsup:


----------



## deanhickey (Apr 6, 2015)

BLK69JUDGE said:


> I dont think your s come apart for servicing ....
> 
> mine have a slide on drum like the rear
> 
> ...


 here is the back side of the hub.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

yup
I dont think yours are the 2 piece

headed out to the shop to box a few sold items up and I will take a few more pics...

as I am putting the hubs back on tomorroow....


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

deanhickey said:


> here is the back side of the hub.



Interesting. So I pulled out the Restoration book and it says that a different drum & hub assembly were installed on 1968 cars in _limited_ quantity. The drum & hub were separate allowing just the drum to be service. This drum & hub assembly was installed on cars beginning from VIN P268122 (from Dealer Service Information, dated 5-13-1968). So your car may or may not have the 2-piece drum/hub combo even it followed VIN P268122.

If the front drums had to be turned, the hub & drum had to be turned as an assembly.


----------



## deanhickey (Apr 6, 2015)

PontiacJim said:


> Interesting. So I pulled out the Restoration book and it says that a different drum & hub assembly were installed on 1968 cars in _limited_ quantity. The drum & hub were separate allowing just the drum to be service. This drum & hub assembly was installed on cars beginning from VIN P268122 (from Dealer Service Information, dated 5-13-1968). So your car may or may not have the 2-piece drum/hub combo even it followed VIN P268122.
> 
> If the front drums had to be turned, the hub & drum had to be turned as an assembly.


Thanks for the input Jim, the other assembly was a two piece unit. So it seems I have a mixed bag(LOL). Have ordered new hub to go with the new drums and other brake parts. unfortunately the only original parts left will be the backing plates , spindle and steering arm.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

so you have 1 slide on and 1 1 piece drums 

well ......... heres one for you

got ready to finish assembling the front brakes as my other brake hose came in

and..........

ohhhhhhhhhh yahhhhhhhh ISSUES !!

the Raybestos brake drums lug hole are WAY to big probably made for your style drum
with the crush sleeves around the stud ...

so I am off to return em and have my originals turned..... what I should have done anyways ....

yup ..........

way sloppy on the new drums 

perfect on the originals last picture

............................


----------

